# eeg continuous monitoring- cpt 95951



## sharoct9 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been searching all over the internet and can not find anything in writing regarding this nor any articles that address this- Does anyone know how the billing days are determined for continuous eeg monitoring? Do you use the date the 24 hour period begins or ends?

e.g. Monitoring began on 2/10 1100 and terminated 2/15 1600. 

Is 2/10 the 1st day of monitoring even though it wasn't a complete 24 hours or is 2/11 the 1st day of monitoring which is when the 1st 24 hours would have completed?

Thanks in advance


----------

